# Instant calmer that really works!!!!



## Timmy100 (1 October 2009)

Im looking for an instant calmer that really works, we have started cubbing and after missing last seaon due to foot injury my boy was terribly excited(not naughty) about being back on the party scene...He tends to use too much energy bobbing around and not saving it for the bits that matter just wanted something to help take the edge off....

Thanks guys xx


----------



## little_flea (1 October 2009)

Carl Hester Pro Mag or Oxyshot.


----------



## splash30 (1 October 2009)

I go with Little_flea used all the above.

Carl Hester knocked our boy flat very funny having to wake him up in the middle of a show ring!! 

Oxyshot works like a dream for him focuses but does not knock him out or make him loose his sparkle but its trial and error as what works for one horse might not work for others.

another friend uses nupafeed and swears by it


----------



## kerrylou123 (1 October 2009)

after having tried several that didn't work, i'm quite interested in this thread!


----------



## ruscara (1 October 2009)

The Equine America SoKalm paste worked fine for my horse.  I was most impressed - we went from being asked to leave showing classes because of delinquent behaviour one year, to winning two trophies and a cup the next year using the SoKalm!


----------



## beckieswann (1 October 2009)

NAF Magic.


----------



## eoe (1 October 2009)

I have two horses that I use calmers on the hanovarian I use Oxyshot and the warmblood I use Instant Magic.  I tried EA SoKalm on the Hanovarian and it had no affect.


----------



## nicky_jakey (1 October 2009)

Oxyshot - has worked a treat on a range of different horses in differing situations that I am aware of. 

The Carl Hester one didn't work sadly.


----------



## MegaBeast (1 October 2009)

Really need to try one that works for your horse.

I know a few people who swear by Nupa.

However have tried NAF Magic and Carl Hester on my mare with no noticable effect whatsoever


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (2 October 2009)

I'd rate this as a "Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm" sort of question. If there was a calmer out there that consistently and scientifically acted on all horses, and the results could be reproduced by anyone, we'd all know about it and the company directors would all have retired and bought pads out in the Bahamas by now. Some neds may have minor essential vits and mins deficiencies that a calmer might address but by and large the results achieved by different calmers could equally as well have been achieved by the owner being hopeful and confident that they WOULD work. The placebo effect (never to be underestimated) and the power of positive thinking.


----------



## little_flea (2 October 2009)

Well, most of these calmers are magnesium based - and magnesium works by counteracting adrenaline. So I guess that if the horse is stressed and produces adrenaline, these calmers work - and if there are other reasons, they won't. Though I know that the NAF instant calmer contains herbs as well and they obviously work based on different grounds (presumably slightly sedative)


----------



## stilltrying (2 October 2009)

Another vote for SoKalm by Equine America - without mine will scream at the opposition and generally be on his toes but the SoKalm just takes the edge off him....and stops the screaming!  But it is trial and error - I bought some naf magic and apart from NOT calming him down it made him **** through the eye of a needle ('m not sure if it was actually the cause but thats all I can think of.)


----------



## Mike007 (2 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I'd rate this as a "Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm" sort of question. If there was a calmer out there that consistently and scientifically acted on all horses, and the results could be reproduced by anyone, we'd all know about it and the company directors would all have retired and bought pads out in the Bahamas by now. Some neds may have minor essential vits and mins deficiencies that a calmer might address but by and large the results achieved by different calmers could equally as well have been achieved by the owner being hopeful and confident that they WOULD work. The placebo effect (never to be underestimated) and the power of positive thinking. 

[/ QUOTE ]I think you have got this pretty well spot on Box of Frogs.A nice sugar coated placebo wrapped up in pseudoscience.


----------



## CBAnglo (2 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Well, most of these calmers are magnesium based - and magnesium works by counteracting adrenaline. So I guess that if the horse is stressed and produces adrenaline, these calmers work 

[/ QUOTE ]

Magnesium calmers will only work of the horse is deficient in magnesium - as in some parts of the country, the grass is very deficient.

In a small number of cases magnesium actually makes them more loopy.

When I was bringing my very sharp TB back into work after 12 months off, he was a nutcase and sedaline and acp didnt touch him.  I ended up using double dose Global Herbs TB calmer and he was completely sane (magnesium and herbal).  The magnesium based clamers didnt touch him, nor did pure MagOx.  The herbal calmers did nothing either.  

I experimented by taking him off it for a week and he went back to a homicidal idiot so he was straight back on until he was in proper work.  

In very very exciting moments, I have used ProKalm which isnt magnesium based at all.  It takes a bit of trial and error as to how much to feed and when (I tend to feed 2 meals before the "excitement" and it takes the edge off without making him boring).  It takes about 2 hrs to have an effect and last about 4 hrs for my boy.  

But as with most supplements, it really is a case of trial and error.


----------



## 625 (3 October 2009)

Another vote for oxyshot, calmed our thoroughbred.


----------



## Georgie1234 (3 October 2009)

SO-CALM!!!  FAB stuff - my vet told me many of his clients use it along with their horses!!!!!


----------

